# Best spool of exotic (example fused clapton) wire?



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

Hey vapers!

Quick one, what do you all reckon is the best spool of exotic wire I can buy? I've tried the Demon Killer stuff and also the GeekVape stuff, but looking for better quality wire. I know buying premade coils from our local maestros is an option, but I like to wind my own coils so that I can tailer them as needed for my various RTAs/RDAs.

I see Throat Punch has Advanced Vape Supply SS wire which I'm really keen on, but they are out of stock (they're always out of stock, dammit) on the 2*28ga/40ga and the 2*26ga/36g spools...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Hey vapers!
> 
> Quick one, what do you all reckon is the best spool of exotic wire I can buy? I've tried the Demon Killer stuff and also the GeekVape stuff, but looking for better quality wire. I know buying premade coils from our local maestros is an option, but I like to wind my own coils so that I can tailer them as needed for my various RTAs/RDAs.
> 
> I see Throat Punch has Advanced Vape Supply SS wire which I'm really keen on, but they are out of stock (they're always out of stock, dammit) on the 2*28ga/40ga and the 2*26ga/36g spools...


Since you mention SS wire, the following coils are not particularly exotic ('simple' 24 / 32 Clapton, and not fused or alien etc.), but the wire is "flattened" and of superb quality IMHO. I just got mine less than a week ago, but up to thus far my favorite wire by a mile (I'm weary of NI 80 and I don't like Kanthal all that much; Titanium is OK for TC, but I like the option of VW; I hate Nickel - so my options are pretty much limited to SS):

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/flatwire-flapton-ss316l-1396?search=flapton

Thanks to @Glytch , via whose comment I first became aware of this wire.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Since you mention SS wire, the following coils are not particularly exotic ('simple' 24 / 32 Clapton, and not fused or alien etc.), but the wire is "flattened" and of superb quality IMHO. I just got mine less than a week ago, but up to thus far my favorite wire by a mile (I'm weary of NI 80 and I don't like Kanthal all that much; Titanium is OK for TC, but I like the option of VW; I hate Nickel - so my options are pretty much limited to SS):
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/flatwire-flapton-ss316l-1396?search=flapton
> 
> Thanks to @Glytch , via whose comment I first became aware of this wire.


Yeah, I'm a big SS316 fan too. Thanks, will check them out!
How is the ramp up and ramp down? What does a 5 wrap 3mm coil Ohm out to?


----------



## Lingogrey (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, I'm a big SS316 fan too. Thanks, will check them out!
> How is the ramp up and ramp down? What does a 5 wrap 3mm coil Ohm out to?


The ramp up and ramp down is pretty good in my opinion. I've only tried with a 7 / 8 wraps, but quickly calculated based on that - a 5 wrap 3 mm single coil will probably Ohm out to around 0.27 . The flavor with the flat wire is superb (and it looks quite pretty too ). I've also noticed that it takes quite a lot of usage, even with tobaccos etc, to get the coil remotely gunked up (I would guess that is because of the flatter profile)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jebula999 (14/8/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Since you mention SS wire, the following coils are not particularly exotic ('simple' 24 / 32 Clapton, and not fused or alien etc.), but the wire is "flattened" and of superb quality IMHO. I just got mine less than a week ago, but up to thus far my favorite wire by a mile (I'm weary of NI 80 and I don't like Kanthal all that much; Titanium is OK for TC, but I like the option of VW; I hate Nickel - so my options are pretty much limited to SS):
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/flatwire-flapton-ss316l-1396?search=flapton
> 
> Thanks to @Glytch , via whose comment I first became aware of this wire.


May i ask why you are weary of NI80?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (14/8/17)

Just recently I picked up a spool of UK Flatwire Ni80 Flapton wire (22g\38g Ni80) - Flavour is top notch as well as the wire seems to stay cleaner alot longer than round wire or Fused Claptons for example. I'd hazard a guess and say @Lingogrey is correct in saying it's probably the flat wire profile.

I purchased the spool encircled in Red. The only downside I'd say with the wire is that a 6 wrap 3mm build comes in at 0.09 when cold but once fired up and hpt spots are worked out it's around 0.16. The low 0.09 isn't an issue if you have a DNA chip but might be too low for most commercial mods which only fire down to 0.1
If thats the case and your worried maybe get the Kanthal Flapton wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (14/8/17)

Lingogrey said:


> The ramp up and ramp down is pretty good in my opinion. I've only tried with a 7 / 8 wraps, but quickly calculated based on that - a 5 wrap 3 mm single coil will probably Ohm out to around 0.27 . The flavor with the flat wire is superb (and it looks quite pretty too ). I've also noticed that it takes quite a lot of usage, even with tobaccos etc, to get the coil remotely gunked up (I would guess that is because of the flatter profile)


I concur with this. I use 5/6 wraps and get around 0.25 ohms. It really is the best wire I've tried in terms of flavour. I can't stand the taste of Kanthal and tried various other Clapton wires. I was about to start making my own SS clapton when I discovered Flapton SS by Flatwire UK.

As for ramp up the first hit takes a while but I found the wire retains heat quite nicely so each subsequent hit is perfect if you're chain vaping.

The wire is expensive and I use it sparingly but it does last a while and keeps shape and colour after weeks of dry burning and rewicking.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

Greyz said:


> Just recently I picked up a spool of UK Flatwire Ni80 Flapton wire (22g\38g Ni80) - Flavour is top notch as well as the wire seems to stay cleaner alot longer than round wire or Fused Claptons for example. I'd hazard a guess and say @Lingogrey is correct in saying it's probably the flat wire profile.
> 
> I purchased the spool encircled in Red. The only downside I'd say with the wire is that a 6 wrap 3mm build comes in at 0.09 when cold but once fired up and hpt spots are worked out it's around 0.16. The low 0.09 isn't an issue if you have a DNA chip but might be too low for most commercial mods which only fire down to 0.1
> If thats the case and your worried maybe get the Kanthal Flapton wire.
> View attachment 104193


This sounds very similar to the Geekvape SS caterpillar track wire I purchased from vaperscorner. That wire is fantastic as well flavour wise. It ohms out at 0.09 too for a 3mm 6 wrap. It doesn't fit in my coil jig so have to hand wind it. Do the flaptons fit in the coilmaster jig?


----------



## Lingogrey (14/8/17)

Jebula999 said:


> May i ask why you are weary of NI80?


Sure, but my answer will not be great - and very subjective. I've been wondering since when NI80 (consisting of 80 % Nickel) became "a thing" in vaping how it could be safe to vape at high temps and wattages, whilst we were severely cautioned about not vaping 'pure' Nickel in wattage mode. I found out a few years ago (before vaping) that I'm slightly allergic to Nickel (skin symptoms) and then I read up a bit on how toxic Nickel (also inhalation) generally is to the human body. 

It's possible that the 20 % chrome in NI80 somehow 'neutralizes' / stabilizes the Nickel (and I've found basically nothing online claiming that NI80 is dangerous. I have only seen @BumbleBee mentioning here, if I interpreted him correctly, that he also thinks that it is a concern). However, it's not something that I want to play the guinea pig for. 

Ultimately - IF there is any danger, I am sure that it is still _very significantly_ safer than smoking AND I might be inconsistent in the sense that I don't give a damn about Diacetyl / Diketones etc in my personal DIY juice (since the 'popcorn lung' hype, we've at least had enough information on that to inform our choices). We all know that vaping isn't harmless; but a _very_ significant harm reduction. Avoiding NI80 is just a specific _possible_ harm reduction choice for me personally, since SS fits all my vaping needs in any case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> This sounds very similar to the Geekvape SS caterpillar track wire I purchased from vaperscorner. That wire is fantastic as well flavour wise. It ohms out at 0.09 too for a 3mm 6 wrap. It doesn't fit in my coil jig so have to hand wind it. Do the flaptons fit in the coilmaster jig?


@AlphaDog - I've just checked: The SS 24 / 32 Flaptons do fit in the Coilmaster Jig (the resistance will be quite a bit higher than your caterpillar track wire, or than @Greyz ' 22 / 38 NI80 's though).


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @AlphaDog - I've just checked: The SS 24 / 32 Flaptons do fit in the Coilmaster Jig (the resistance will be quite a bit higher than your caterpillar track wire, or than @Greyz ' 22 / 38 NI80 's though).


Ah, thanks for checking!
I'm going to order some!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (14/8/17)

I found my happy place in Framed Staple builds.
The one i use the most is : 28 or 29ga SS exterior bordering 8 x 0.3 ribbon wires that have been claptoned by 36ga Nichr80.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

KZOR said:


> I found my happy place in Framed Staple builds.
> The one i use the most is : 28 or 29ga SS exterior bordering 8 x 0.3 ribbon wires that have been claptoned by 36ga Nichr80.
> View attachment 104223


Yeah, but you are a DIY beast lol. Us mere mortals must rather buy our claptons

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Since you mention SS wire, the following coils are not particularly exotic ('simple' 24 / 32 Clapton, and not fused or alien etc.), but the wire is "flattened" and of superb quality IMHO. I just got mine less than a week ago, but up to thus far my favorite wire by a mile (I'm weary of NI 80 and I don't like Kanthal all that much; Titanium is OK for TC, but I like the option of VW; I hate Nickel - so my options are pretty much limited to SS):
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/flatwire-flapton-ss316l-1396?search=flapton
> 
> Thanks to @Glytch , via whose comment I first became aware of this wire.


Do you perhaps have a build pic with this wire?


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/8/17)

Check out https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/wick-wire

The I've tried a few spools of Advanced Vape Supply wire and all are fantastic, they are assembled really well so no twisting etc that you get in the Geekvape or others I've tried. Really great stuff, and you can get high gauge wraps on a variety of cores. Highly recommend these

Edit: And for TC I have had better luck with this wire than any other, may be a placebo but I believe the even wrapping on these helps with removing hot spots I get on other brands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/8/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Do you perhaps have a build pic with this wire?


@Kalashnikov - I did try with my phone camera last night (only camera I have  ) and unfortunately it wouldn't take a clear picture at all. I'll try again during daylight when I rewick and see if the picture comes out better then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/17)

Lingogrey said:


> @Kalashnikov - I did try with my phone camera last night (only camera I have  ) and unfortunately it wouldn't take a clear picture at all. I'll try again during daylight when I rewick and see if the picture comes out better then.


well actually im just trying to see what the wire looks like. Between the flat clapton or the one that is just a flattened single wire. Im keen to try these out. Just not sure whats best


----------



## Lingogrey (16/8/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> well actually im just trying to see what the wire looks like. Between the flat clapton or the one that is just a flattened single wire. Im keen to try these out. Just not sure whats best


@Kalashnikov - Unfortunately this was as clear as I could get the pics, which is not very clear:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

